# Humorous Youtube Vids!



## 42aruaour (Aug 11, 2013)

Didn't really find one on here, so here goes.

Put up any interesting or humorous youtube videos that you find. This is for fun, so nothing too inappropriate.

NOW WATCH SLOW MOTION WATER BALLONS!!!

Edit 8-10-13: Three more
AT&T SUCKS
some idiotic humor one ending
some idiotic humor another ending

Edit 8-13-13: Another one
Did Linus Torvalds Just Drop the F-Bomb?


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco (Oct 28, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcZYsQWLFBk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ni16WNbQUh0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjX7lOYizws
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpN1x6Rai18
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlNDXMYt0pQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNJLffwbQMo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3V13dnGbwNQ
All in order :P


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Oct 28, 2013)

Doing it well

The amazing sarcastic magician kid

Satan possesses a trout

Do you want a banana? (this one you must watch)


----------



## eevee_em (Oct 28, 2013)

The how-to DVD for a Mario game


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 29, 2013)

Say Goodbye said:


> Do you want a banana? (this one you must watch)


_why_

Also, this.  It's where my usertitle came from.  This one is moderately corny, but there are other ones with really terrible things in them so unless you can take things in good humor, I wouldn't recommend watching them.  (There's a 911 reference and a rape reference in the same video so I wouldn't try it)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Nov 12, 2013)

ITS'NARANJE


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco (Dec 10, 2013)

Nope!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 10, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pMeVXD6OOM (Fairy Nightmare)

OMG the ending is hilarious.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Dec 27, 2013)

The video my username is a reference to is one of my all-time favorites.

(You may need to play League of Legends to appreciate it though)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jan 1, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7fGdB3JGEw

I have no idea why I find this amusing...


----------

